# air lock volcano question



## Neviawen (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,
I had a quick question about what to do with my latest SP batch.
I started this batch last week with a slurry instead of adding new yeast. It took off and after a few days was ready to go into the carboy. 
Now that it's in the carboy it keeps bubbling up into the airlock and over the sides of the carboy. I emptied the air lock out, re-sanitized it, and put it back and removed a little of the liquid in the neck and the next day it was back up in the air lock. I'm guessing the yeast are alot stronger since they were from the slurry of the previous batch? 
What should I do? It's not fermented dry yet, still bubbling away. (and being messy).


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO, sorry but I just experienced the same thing and posted a video of it this week. You really transferred to quick but thats ok. Just remove your airlock all together for a day or two. This should give the C02 enough room to escape without boiling over. Put the airlock back on tomorrow morning or night and see if thats better. I left mine off about 36 hours. You can still leave the bung on the carboy. If necessary you could remove a cup or so and let that ferment in a wine bottle for the same amount of time.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 24, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> Hi,
> I had a quick question about what to do with my latest SP batch.
> I started this batch last week with a slurry instead of adding new yeast. It took off and after a few days was ready to go into the carboy.
> Now that it's in the carboy it keeps bubbling up into the airlock and over the sides of the carboy. I emptied the air lock out, re-sanitized it, and put it back and removed a little of the liquid in the neck and the next day it was back up in the air lock. I'm guessing the yeast are alot stronger since they were from the slurry of the previous batch?
> What should I do? It's not fermented dry yet, still bubbling away. (and being messy).


What was the specific gravity when you transferred to carboy?

Steve


----------



## Neviawen (Jun 24, 2012)

cpfan said:


> What was the specific gravity when you transferred to carboy?
> 
> Steve



It was 1.050 down from 1.085 when I first pitched the Slurry. 
I took the air lock off and it's sitting now to air out some.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 24, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> It was 1.050 down from 1.085 when I first pitched the Slurry.
> I took the air lock off and it's sitting now to air out some.


IMO, 1.050 is WAY too early to transfer to carboy. Personally I would wait until the sg was below 1.005.

Transferring while the sg is so high means that a vigourous fermentation can happen, resulting in foam filling the limited airspace in the carboy, and coming up into the air-lock.

Steve


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been using K1-V1116 for my SP and it foams way too much at that SG. I agree with cpfan, I usually transfer to a carboy when it is between 1.005 and 1.000 and let it go dry in the carboy.


----------



## Neviawen (Jun 25, 2012)

After everyone's posts - it makes sense now that I transferred it too soon. I guess I jumped the gun on this one! We were heading down to the shore for a few days and I was leery just leaving it sit out in the primary. I thought I was going to come home to the rotten egg smell! Thanks for the help!


----------



## robie (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, at that high of an SG, when you racked it, you added some extra oxygen. The yeast probably needed it anyway, so this likely made them really take off again. It's not directly related to whether you used a slurry or not.

Live and learn, as we have all had to do.... but isn't it fun!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 26, 2012)

Too early...... and you will often get a surge of activity when you rack because of the addition of some fresh oxygen into the mix.


----------

